#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  e book for heat transfer

## deepak526

i need heat and mass transfer by s.p sukatme.pls post it





  Similar Threads: A book on heat and mass transfer e book on Heat Transfer by Incropera which one is best book for heat transfer need heat transfer book by j,p holman A heat transfer ref.book

----------

